# TT Detailing-My Experience



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't think the search for the seemingly elusive Audi TT would ever end, however, after looking at a string of cars at franchised dealers, independent dealers and privately I finally decided to take the plunge. This was for a very special present for my wife who was celebrating an equally special birthday and we had both decided it was time to be extremely indulgent and buy a convertible. The lure of summer driving with the roof down and trips to the coast on cold, crisp winter days was becoming difficult to resist and, if we didn't do it now I guess we never would.

The search ended with a 2005 TT Roadster 3.2 DSG finished in Dolomite grey, with unmarked red silk nappa interior and Bose in 100% original condition. Although the car had only covered 18'000 and was in near mint condition.
As a keen armature I'm used to some hard graft and take a great deal of pleasure keeping our cars clean and in tip-top condition. I felt positive I'd be able to bring the finish of the TT back to a showroom finish in no time.
The time comes when you have to admit your limitations and, although I could have bought a rotary polisher and tried again, I couldn't kid myself that I would have the knowledge or experience to use a machine effectively. I may have done more harm than good, what I needed was some professional advice.

After some research on the internet and through this forum I contacted Robbie at ValetMagic and asked him if he would have a solution for this bombproof Audi paint. Robbie suggested I run the car over to his unit in Slough for an inspection and appraisal and he would be happy to give me an honest opinion on what was achievable. Robbie is a great guy and knows his stuff and after paint depth readings and a thorough visual inspection with all sorts of lamps and other paraphernalia I was delighted to hear that with the right approach and use of his favoured Zaino system he would be able to get the car into shape.

The TT was left with Robbie for a couple of days and he was kind enough to keep me up to-date with the progress. It appears that Audi use a super hard finish and the car needed a couple of hits with a machine polisher, but, what was starting to emerge was a superb result. He asked if he could keep the car for an additional day to make sure he had time to complete to his own high standards and my satisfaction. So, I guess I got three days work for the price of two!
I know this is going to sound lame but when we arrived to inspect the finished job I barely recognised it as the same car. The reveal was a bright metallic finished that popped with silver sparkles over a base of grey that shimmered with blue, turquoise and purple what a wonderful colour. I was, and remain, totally amazed by what can be achieved by investing in professional detailing and can't thank Robbie enough for all his hard work, dedication and advice.

I was given a lesson in the appropriate washing technique and now use the 2 bucket method along with some Zaino Grand Finale which I use religiously after washing and drying to give the finish a real 'bling'.

Thanks again to Robbie and should anyone require professional advice on detailing I strongly recommend you give him a call.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Any before and after pics ?.....I like pics with a thread like this  :wink:


----------



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi TeeTees and thanks for reading my post.

Yep some pics would be a good idea I guess.

David Bailey I am not, but here's a couple to get your juices flowing!


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dolomite grey one of the rarer colours around, and one of the best! 

Tom


----------



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Tom,

Wasn't easy to find but have to say so far so good (fingers crossed) and my wife has been DELIGHTED!

Would like to add a few extras including an arm rest and some new wheels but not sure what to go for. Any ideas??


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

In terms of modding, best thing I can recommend is simply having a good read of this forum.. you'll end up with some ideas pretty quickly, and there are lots of photos demonstrating how things look. Have to warn you it may become a genuine addiction.. when I joined back in February I had no plans to mod, and now I have suspension/remap/Forge DV and Wakbox planned for next 2 months.

Arm rest seems popular, but personally think a price tag of 200 quid is excessive. Have a look in the TT shop if you haven't already: http://www.thettshop.co.uk
Personally think the RS4 wheels are smart, but you probably need a big brake upgrade to fill the empty space. And so you see how it begins! :lol:

Only other thing I'd suggest is to steer clear of the Audi Dealers for any work/servicing you get in future, unless it's warranty related. Independent garages such as APS offer a far superior service for a fraction of the price.

Anyway, enjoy the car!

Tom


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

hello mate, the roadster looks great! glad to hear you and your wife are pleased with it.
here are a a couple of pics of my tt with 19" rs4 wheels on, and also with the originals,so you can see what a difference it makes!


----------



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Have to say that the wheels make all the difference, really lifts the look, top quality TT you should be proud!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi sysasso. You only have one problem now - paranoia.....every little mark that 'might' appear, you'll wanna get rid off IMMEDIATELY 

Welcome to the world of Detailing :twisted: .....it's an OCD ya know :wink:


----------



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

TeeTees you could be right mate!

I've got 6 freedays so kicking my heels today. This morning I suggested my wife takes my car for her daily commute and I've spent the best part of the morning cleaning the TT.......................again!

OCD.......hmmm........ your talking to the man who washes his hands before he washes his hands!


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Simon

That is one great write up which i thank you for.
Im glad you are so happy with the detail that i carried out on Janes car and also happy that you are enjoying the Zaino products i supplied.

If i dont speak to you before have a great christmas

Kind Regards

Robbie


----------



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Robbie,

Thanks mate and a Happy Christmas to you and to all the other forum members, I do hope that 2009 is a good year for you all.

I'll catch up with you in February Robbie and perhaps we can get the TT and 4Motion in for a little...............MAGIC!

Be safe,

S


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sysasso said:


> Hi Robbie,
> 
> Thanks mate and a Happy Christmas to you and to all the other forum members, I do hope that 2009 is a good year for you all.
> 
> ...


No problem at all, you know where i am.

Robbie


----------

